# Help!



## tommy88 (Aug 10, 2020)

Maybe this isn´t the right way to introduce myself but I´m facing a separation from a partner of 14 years. We have kids and we don´t argue but clearly we are experiencing a bad period. I need ideas on how to spend this time outside the family, not long, only a week but during the lockdown I can´t get back to family and friends in another country. I know people where I am an expat but they are not close, OK for a coffee and a chat maybe a night out. Any ideas? I don´t want to be sitting around thinking about what she maybe doing - probably during that week I´ve imagined the worse a few times. Help! And thanks.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Hi. There's a social section on TAM.


----------



## Hiner112 (Nov 17, 2019)

When I first separated from my ex, I spent a ton of time exercising. I would (and still do) spend alone time doing physical labor with my MP3 player not thinking about anything.


----------



## examp (Aug 6, 2020)

tommy88 said:


> Maybe this isn´t the right way to introduce myself but I´m facing a separation from a partner of 14 years. We have kids and we don´t argue but clearly we are experiencing a bad period. I need ideas on how to spend this time outside the family, not long, only a week but during the lockdown I can´t get back to family and friends in another country. I know people where I am an expat but they are not close, OK for a coffee and a chat maybe a night out. Any ideas? I don´t want to be sitting around thinking about what she maybe doing - probably during that week I´ve imagined the worse a few times. Help! And thanks.


I am not sure why your separated partner interests you so much. Let her do the worst. You wont be having her again!


----------

